# Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?



## Honeyball (26. März 2010)

Ist so ein kleiner Tischräucherofen, wie er für kleines Geld rund um 25-30€ verkauft wird, tatsächlich zu gebrauchen oder sollte man da lieber die Finger von lassen?
Ich dachte da an den "mal-eben"-Einsatz auf dem Campingplatz oder zum Mitnehmen in den Urlaub und stelle keine hohen Ansprüche, außer dass der Fisch gar geräuchert wird und einigermaßen schmeckt.
Für die "Feinarbeiten" hab ich ja meinen großen Ofen zuhause.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Moinsen H-P,

die Dinger sollen angeblich richtig gut sein.
Knutemann nutzt auch so einen und ist damit hochzufrieden.

Ich werde mir für Camping/Nachtangeln demnächst auch so ein Dingen zulegen!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Wunstorfer (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hab mich letztens bei meinem Händler ausgiebig über diese Teile informiert. Also für die Frühstücksforelle absolut top. Genau das richtige für den Campingplatz. Nur mit dem Gel aufpassen. Da gibt es krasse Billigteile, die nicht geschmacksneutral verbrennen.


----------



## dltattoo (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Servus, ich habe so einen kleinen und bin auch begeistert!!!

So auf die schnelle langt der.


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Super, danke für Eure schnellen Antworten.

Für das Geld kann man ja eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen#c


----------



## Udo561 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hi,
ja habe hier auch schon einige Jahre einen in Gebrauch , um mal eben 2  Forellen zu räuchern sind die Teile zu empfehlen.
Macht schon was her wenn man auf dem Campingplatz mal eben ein paar  frische Forellen räuchern kann.
Dann haste ganz schnell ein paar neue Freunde .|supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dr.Hook (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ja, bin von meinem Mini auch sehr angetan. Und der Fisch wird sehr schnell gar (also erst mal Achtung)...


----------



## Barbus_barbus (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Honeyball,

ich habe so einen Tischräucherofen nun schon 5 Jahre und schon die verschiedensten Fische darin geräuchert. Bisher ist immer alles gut gelungen. Es ist wirklich einfach und geht sehr schnell. Außerdem habe ich fürs Räuchern auf meinem Balkon in einem Mehrfamilienhaus noch keine bessere Alternative gesehen. Also ich kann so ein Teil nur empfehlen. Kleiner Tipp:
Über das Räuchermehl lege ich immer ein Stück Aluminiumfolie, die nur etwas kleiner als die Grundfläche des Tischräucherofens ist. Der Vorteil ist, dass dann die Reinigung des Ofens nach dem Räuchern viel einfacher ist.

In diesem Sinne
Barbus_barbus


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

ch habe einen Tischräucherofen aus *Edelstahl  *...#6

der war mit in Norwegen, in Schweden, in meinen Hechturlauben an  deutschen Seen ... und immer steht er dann draussen im Schnee, im Regen,  im Sonnenschein ...

kauf dir einen und du wirst es nicht bereuen ! #h

... ich habe keine gute Erfahrung mit Brennpaste  gemacht ...
wenn du außerhalb geschlossener Räume räuchern willst, dann bringt mir Brennpaste oft zu wenig an Hitze.

Ich verwende nur noch Brennspiritus (Behälter bis knapp über den eingelegten Rost  auffüllen) ... aber ACHTUNG: Die Hitzentwicklung führt zu Flammen, die nach unten und auf die Seite  raus schlagen, und somit die einerseits den Ofen einrußen, andererseits auch Untergrund anbrennen kann, d.h. stelle den Ofen dann nicht auf einen schönen Tisch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Der sollte durchaus brauchbar sein, Jamie Oliver räuchert wohl ab und an mal in irgendwelchen Shows in 'ner Keksdose, davon inspiriert hat 'n Kumpel mal 'ne Entenbrust in 'nem alten Topf auf 'm Herd geräuchert und die ist gelungen!


----------



## René F (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hi,
ich habe mir einen kleinen Gaskocher zugelegt, um den Ofen zu betreiben. 
Die Brennpaste war mir zu unsicher und ich kann jetzt die Flamme regulieren. Klappt prima!


----------



## knutemann (26. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

@Honey
Wie Dirk schon schrieb, für mal eben am WE 2-3 Forellen räuchern supii|rolleyes und auch von den Maßen her, top zu empfehlen für die Urlaubsreise#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



knutemann schrieb:


> @Honey
> Wie Dirk schon schrieb, für mal eben am WE 2-3 Forellen räuchern supii|rolleyes und auch von den Maßen her, top zu empfehlen für die Urlaubsreise#6



Da passen 6 Portionsforellen gut rein;

auch Hecht räuchern ist ertsklassig! #h


----------



## karpfenmick (27. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Bei Forelle Top...bei Aal Flop....dem Aal wurde es wohl zu heiß da drinnen, den habe ich kaum noch vom Rost abbekommen so ist der damit verschmolzen.Habe mit Spiritus geräuchert ca. 20 minuten.
gruß Micha


----------



## Sterni01 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> wenn du außerhalb geschlossener Räume räuchern willst, dann bringt mir Brennpaste oft zu wenig an Hitze.



Wie jetzt, räucherst du sonst in der Küche ???


----------



## Wassermaxxe (14. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Habe bisher regelmäßig nur Forellen und einmal Flussbarsch im Tischofen geräuchert (kann daher zum Aal nichts sagen), die fand ich allerdings top. 
Alles in allem dadurch, dass Garen und Räuchern in einem Arbeitsgang stattfinden, schneller und saftiger als aus "dem Großen". 
Außerdem auch ein nettes Gegenstück zur konventionellen Grillparty und warm und mit Bratkartoffeln ein Gedicht.:m Zumindest waren alle "Nichträucherer" erwartungsvoll und beeindruckt.
Betreibe das gute Stück ebenfalls immer mit Brennspiritus und habe selbst bei Minusgraden (in der Garage) damit räuchern können. 
Ist dann allerdings ein Geduldsspiel, das in keiner Relation zu den Herstellerangaben von 20 - 30 Minuten steht.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hi hb,
gib doch einfach mal TRO in die Suche ein und Du wirst eine Menge Infos zu diesem Räuchertopf finden. Im Urlaub habe ich das Ding immer dabei (nicht gerade in einem Städteurlaub). Ich lege nicht nur Fische zum Räuchern da rein. Ich weiss garnicht, ob ich das schon mal geschrieben habe: ich habe schon oft grobes Salz mit Rauch parfümiert und benutze es dann zum würzen (saltimbocca alla romana) verschiedener Gerichte, um ein leichte Raucharoma zu haben. Zur Angrillparty habe ich vor drei Wochen Hackfleischsteaks (alias Fleischflanzerln, Buletten, Klopse, Karbonaden, Köttbullars, Mettbällchen, Frikadelle, Beafsteak, Fleischküchla usw.) aus Platzgründen in den Tro gelegt und bei höherer Temperatur (110°) gegart und danach kurz geräuchert. Die auf das Mehl gelegte Alufolie war hier äusserst wichtig! Diese Dinger waren zuerst alle. In manche habe ich vorher noch ein kleines Stück Hartkäse (Gouda) geknetet -> der Oberhammer.
mein Tipp - kaufen und probieren und begeistert sein (Tipps im Board beachten)
Schwefi


----------



## EmsLiga (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

hier ne Top anleitung :

http://www.ralf-jessel.de/f1kue001.html

funzt 1A und Lecka isses 

Petri & Carpitale
Rob


----------



## bacalo (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

@EmsLiga: Danke für den Link#h

Brennspiritus hat eindeutige Vorteile und mit dem Spiritus ist der Gar-/Räuchervorgang bei Portionsforellen nach 25 Minuten beendet. Beim Räuchermehl empfehle ich sehr feines Räuchermehl, vielleicht auch mal mit Kirschholzmehl|rolleyes ausprobieren.

Durch den kombinierten Gar-/Räucherprozess bestens für Flußbarsch geeignet - Oberlecker. Tipp, die Haut des Kammschuppers unbedingt noch im warmen Zustand lösen.
Hilfreich auch, wenn vor Beginn des Räucherns der Rücken auch im Bereich After-Schwanzfloße eingeschnitten wird.

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hmmm, mir läuft das Kinnwasser zusammen!

Nächste Woche fahr ich eh zum Bode, dann kommt auch so ein Dingen mit nach Hause...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> ...Nächste Woche fahr ich eh zum Bode, dann kommt auch so ein Dingen mit nach Hause...



Ist eine Möglichkeit oder du bringst Geduld mit, dann kannst du so ein Teil, konkurrenzlos günstig, bei Ebay schießen.
Meiner hat mich auf diese Weise, inkl. Porto, gerademal 17,48 Euro gekostet.:q


----------



## rob (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



René F schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir einen kleinen Gaskocher zugelegt, um den Ofen zu betreiben.
> Die Brennpaste war mir zu unsicher und ich kann jetzt die Flamme regulieren. Klappt prima!



guter plan, werd ich auch machen.
ich räuchere jetzt schon 5 jahre mit dem tischräucherofen und kann ihn ebenso empfehlen.
einziger nachteil ist die größe und die temperaturregelung via brennpaste.
leider hatte ich einige durchgänge in denen das gut einfach zu heiss geworden ist.
möchte mit jetzt eine räuchertonne zulegen, in der ich die fische aufhängen kann.diese tonne hat mehr platz, kann größere fische im ganzen räuchern und das räuchergut liegt auch nicht auf einem rost.

lg rob


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Geduld...
> 
> bei Ebay schießen...
> 
> Meiner hat mich auf diese Weise, inkl. Porto, gerademal 17,48 Euro gekostet.:q




Guter Tipp! :m
Danke dir, da hab ich noch gar nicht geguckt.


----------



## Rosi (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Moin ihr, für kleine Teile ist der Tischräucherofen ganz gut. Das Räuchern geht fix und der Aufwand ist gering. Wir machen das auch schon ein paar Jahre so zwischendurch. Aber in einer Tonne im Buchenholzrauch geräuchert schmeckt der Fisch viiiiiel besser. Wahrscheinlich weil er dort langsamer durchgeräuchert wird.
Blos der ganze Aufwand mit Fisch haltbar oben fest binden und neben der Tonne auf die Temperatur achten...


----------



## Wirr (15. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Kleiner Tipp noch von mir:

Man kann den Tischräucherofen auch einfach auf den normalen Herd stellen, statt die Brenner zu benutzen.

Der Rauchgeruch ist bei eingeschalteter Dunstabzugshaube und geöffnetem Fenster noch im akzeptablen Bereich.

Und noch eine Warnung - bei Verwendung von Spiritus auf gar keinem Fall auf einem Tisch räuchern, die Flammen schlagen nach unten über und zerstören den Tisch - ich spreche aus Erfahrung.
Der einzige Grund das meine Frau mich nicht erschlagen hat, ist das der neue Küchentisch schon vorher bestellt war ;-)


----------



## Wassermaxxe (23. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Wirr schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp noch von mir:
> 
> Man kann den Tischräucherofen auch einfach auf den normalen Herd stellen, statt die Brenner zu benutzen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass der Rauchgeruch in erträglichen Grenzen bleibt. Habe im Winter mal in der Garage geräuchert. Trotz offenen Tores hatte ich drinnen noch etwa 2 Wochen einen derartigen Räuchergeruch, dass ich jedesmal Hunger bekam, wenn ich aus dem Wagen stieg |supergri.

Dass man das gute Stück auf einer feuerfesten Unterlage betreiben soll, stand in der Bedienungsanleitung (bei meinem Behr zumindest)


----------



## Briese (23. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Die Temperaturregelung mit den Pastenbrennern oder Spiritus hat mir nicht gefallen. Ich stelle meinen Rauchpott jetzt auf den Gasgrill. Funktioniert hervorragend. Da verbrennt oder vertrocknet nix mehr. Rotbarsch im ganzen wa r superlecker.

Briese


----------



## hans albers (23. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

moin...

der tischräucherofen(lidl) kam schon oft
auf dem balkon meiner eltern zu einsatz,
wenn ich in hh war ...
oder auch an der ostsee.

schon viel probiert: dorsch ,platte,aal,...

schmeckte alles gut, wenn auch nicht ganz so
intensiv wie aus der tonne.

vom räuchern in der wohnung würde ich allerdings
unbedingt abraten, den geruch wird man so schnell nicht wieder los.

greetz
lars


----------



## Wolfsburger (30. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo, bin auch am überlegen so einen kleinen Tischräucherofen anzusschaffen.
Könnt ihr mir ein Model empfehlen?
Und habt ihr anderen schonmal Ehrfahrungen mit einem Aal im Tischräucherofen gehabt?


----------



## Axtwerfer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ich habe mir mal einen bestellt, und ich bin überhaupt nicht davon angetan.

4 Forellen geräuchert, genau nach Anweisung. 
Farbe ( Aussehen) sehr gut.
Zeit ca. 45 Min.
Geschmack ( darüber lässt sich bekanntermaßen streiten) 
Für mich ein no go, viel zu lasch, bzw. mit leichtem Spiritusgeschmack.
Konnte keiner Essen= ab in die Mülltonne.
Das Ding benutze ich jetzt als Pocketgrill, Funzt echt gut.
Ich bleibe allerdings beim Räuchern bei der altbewährten Tonne, und Aal in kleinen Stücken sieht optisch auch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## EmsLiga (30. April 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

@Axtwerfer 45 min. ???? Das iss klar das die nicht schmecken 

@ Wolfsburger
ja aber auf diese Art :

Aal enthäuten -ausnehmen - säubern -feucht lassen
Mit Zitrone beträufeln und Fischgewürz einstreichen
Fingerlange Stücke schneiden ca. 20-30 min. Kühl stellen und ziehen lassen
Dann feucht in den Ofen für 10-15 min. räuchern
Danach 10min. im Ofen ohne Flamme
Dann nochmal für 10min.  räuchern 

War Lecka 

Petri & Carpitale
Rob


----------



## karpfenalarm (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Mich interessiert ja auch so nen kleiner Tischofen für zwischendurch. Da diesen einige auf den Balkon betrieben, kann mir vielleicht jemand was dazu sagen.

Wie schaut das mit der Geruchsintensität aus. Also wie weit sollte der nächste Nachbar entfernt wohnen oder in welchen Radios riecht man das. Ist das andere Leute belästigend, .... In der Annahme dass der Tischofen auf den Balkon oder im Garten benutzt wird.


----------



## EmsLiga (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Jup es tritt seitlich etwas Rauch aus dem Deckel aus - aber der ganze Räuchervorgang dauert ja max. 25 min.
Gib dein Nachbar ne Lecka Forelle und gut iss 

Petri & Carpitale
Rob


----------



## zander-ralf (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Moin Leute,

ich räuchere oft mit dem Tischofen. Die Ergebnisse waren immer echt gut.
Die besten Fischsorten sind: Forelle (sehr gut Filets!), Makrele und Hering.
Es geht sehr flott und ist unkompliziert.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Elfchen_19 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Bei mir "dümpeln" gerade 43 Trutten (Portioner bis etwa 4,5 Pfder) im Lakebad - bevor sie ab morgen Vormittag (nach der Trocknung) in diversen Räuchergängen (wie bereits richtig gesagt) von etwa 20 - 30 Minuten Dauer (je nach Größe/Dicke) dann veredelt und hoffentlich auch morgen wieder absolut legggggger werden :vik::vik: - war bis dato auch immer so. Beschwerden der sich zahlreich freuenden Nachbarn und/oder Arbeitskollegen hat`s in über 5 Jahren noch nicht gegeben.

Viel Erfolg und anschl. Guten Appetit wünscht

Eddy #h - der von Frau Oberbefehlshaber besonders gemocht wird, weil ja jetzt wieder sooooooo viel Platz in der Truhe ist


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



dltattoo schrieb:


> *Servus, ich habe so einen kleinen* und bin auch begeistert!!!
> 
> *So auf die schnelle langt der*.


 



Die Ansprüche der Damen sind halt verschieden.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

ich habe auch 2 Tischräucheröfen. Und ich bin ebenfalls nicht besonders begeistert vom Ergebnis. Die Fische waren außen zwar gut gefärbt, schmeckten aber brenzlich,bitter und waren innen matschig und nass. 
Mir sind meine Forellen jedenfalls zu schade dafür und landen daher immer in meinem Räucherschrank. Dort ist das Ergebnis perfekt!

Schade, denn der kleine wäre sonst echt praktisch gewesen für den Hunger zwischendurch oder für Reisen und er ist auch viel sparsamer als der Große was Befeuerung und Räuchermehl angeht. Ich hatte erst gedacht ich hätte was falsch gemacht, aber die Fische von Bekannten schmeckten nicht anders und die hatte ich nicht geräuchert. Also mir schmeckten sie nicht, denen schon. Ich bin halt andere Sachen gewöhnt und in der Not frißt der Teufel fliegen. Ich finde die schmeckten fast giftig und krebserregend, nicht meine Welt und nur mit viel Bier in der Birne zu ertragen


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Top oder Flop

Ich habe jetzt auch son Ding aus dem Supermarkt
von ABU für 25 Euronen

Ich werde es testen mit:

ganzen Barsch ohne Kopf
gekaufter Miniforelle aus Supermarkt 
gekaufter Dorade (aus Supermarkt)

gekauft ... weil ich nicht weiß wo ich schnell mal ne Forelle fangen kann außer im Forellenpuff... 

Ich werd berichten.

Zur Sicherheit werde ich mal keine Gäste einladen.


----------



## Wassermaxxe (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Top oder Flop
> 
> Ich habe jetzt auch son Ding aus dem Supermarkt
> von ABU für 25 Euronen
> ...


 
Hi!!!
Ich mache mir Sorgen........
den Test nicht unbeschadet überstanden??? |krank:
Oder einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen???

Ich warte mit Spannung auf den Bericht.
Bis dann |wavey:


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Test erfolgt noch.
Supermärkte hatten keine Forelle.

Heute habe ich dafür Makrele und Gewürze gekauft. Dorade hatten sie auch noch.
Da es heute auch noch nieselt komm ich heute nicht zum räuchern.

Dauert also noch ein paar Std/Tage.

Vermutlich Samstag.


----------



## EmsLiga (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hab noch paar Forellen im Gefrierer werde am WE mal Forelle RuckZuck probieren :

Nix über Nacht in Lake legen sondern nur gut abtrocknen lassen innen mit Zitronensaft beträufeln-salzen-pfeffern -bissl Chili (liebe es scharf )
dann 15-20 min räuchern mit einigen Wacholderbeeren im Mehl

ma sehen obs schmeckt 

Petri & Carpitale
Rob


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Räuchert doch mal Hecht im Tischräucherofen!

Siehe:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1838992&postcount=1


----------



## Wassermaxxe (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Räuchert doch mal Hecht im Tischräucherofen!
> 
> Siehe:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1838992&postcount=1


 
Gerne, aber der schwimmt zur Zeit noch in der Ruhr .
Hatte leider nach Ende der Schonzeit noch keine Gelegenheit.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Der passt nicht in den TRO rein....

... aber Makrelen sind ja bereits gekauft....


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

was hast du denn da für ein massaker veranstaltet? :-D

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## kerstin2406 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ich bin noch absoluter Neuling, habe bis jezt auch mit einem Tischräucherofen geräuchert, halt für den Hausgebrauch.
Aber jetzt habe ich gehört, dass die Fische darin quasi gedünstet und geräuchert werden.
Bei anderen Räucheröfen kann die Flüssigkeit beim garen besser entweichen.
Und letztens ist mein Räuchermehl in Brand geraten, warum auch immer???... Ich habe den Deckel geöffnet und mir kam eine riesen Stichflamme entgegen, obwohl ich alles wie immer gemacht hatte.
Würdet ihr nur noch mit dem Tischofen räuchern, oder ist das für euch auch nur eine Lösung für mal eben zwischendurch?
Könntet ihr mir andere Räucheröfen empfehlen? 
Am besten Gas? und nicht für 400 Euro?

Freue mich schon auf Antworten...

LG


----------



## Wassermaxxe (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Der passt nicht in den TRO rein....
> 
> ... aber Makrelen sind ja bereits gekauft....


 
Muss ja nicht am Stück bleiben.....

er kann sich ja nicht mehr beschweren :m

Als Filets bestimmt gut zu räuchern oder vielleicht als Koteletts???


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo zusammen. Wie berichtet habe ich mir einen Abu TRO von Netto für 25 Euro gekauft. Er ist ca 40 cm breit......
Also Standard. Das Räuermehl (Buche) habe ich da gleich mitgekauft.

Gekauft habe ich außerdem noch Gewürze und Makrele tiefgefroren. 3 Stück ca 1000gr.

Gestern war es soweit. Leider war es draußen saukalt 5° C (gefühlt 2°C) und starker Nieselregen.

Die Vorbereitung Mittwoch Abend damit die Lake auch sich im Wasser auflöst.:
1 Liter Wasser in einen Krug gegeben.
130 gr Salz (kein Jod,Es kam mir sehr grob vor)
30 Wachholderbeeren
einen Esslöffel Senfkörner
etwas getrocknetes Rosmarin

Donnerstag früh 7:00 Uhr
Makrele in einen Bräter gelegt.
Lake umgerührt und über die Makrelen gegossen.
Zusätzlich 1 Liter Wasser zum ausspülen des Kruges in den Bräter gegeben. Somit 2 Liter Wasser und 130 gr Salz.
Bischen rühren ..... Ab in den Kühlschrank und vorfreuen.

Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr
Etwas unbeholfen, da die Handgriffe nicht sitzen und immer was fehlt wie folgt.
Backpapier auf Tisch, Zewatücher drüber und Makrelen aus der Lake genommen. Abgetropft auf die Tücher. Foto

Dann neue Tücher genommen und die Fische trocken getupft. Danach den Fön genommen und jeden Fisch von beiden Seiten trocken gefönt. Wie gut das mich da keiner gesehen hat. (Die Fische sollen ja perfekt werden) Foto
Ofen mit Deckel geschlossen Deckelöffnung auf.

Den TRO aufgestellt, die Spirituspfännchen gefüllt. (Vorschriftmäßig) 2 Eßlöffel Rächermehr in die Mehlmulde.
Blech über das Mehl. Alufolie etwas kleiner als der Ofen (ca 1 cm an jeder Seite Platz in den Ofenboden gelegt.

Vor der Garage, Schirm wegen Regen aufgestellt und den Tisch mit Ofen drunter. Spirituspfännchen angezündet, voll aufgedreht. Ofen drauf. Kurz-Wecker auf 20Min gestellt und dann nach ca 3 Minuten Deckelöffnung geschlossen. Irgendwie kam jetzt so richtig Vorfreude auf.

Leider habe ich dann gesehen, das die Flammen seitlich rechts sowie auch links am Ofen hervor loderten, sodaß ich fast Angst bekam. Der Tisch wurde dabei auch leicht angekockelt. Also Leute, etwas Feuerfestes drunter stellen!!!
Ich habe versucht mit Handschuhen an und einem Schraubendreher die Spiritusbrenner runter zu regeln. Öffnung zu, es hat mehr oder weniger geklappt.
Der Wind, nehme ich an war für die Flammen verantwortlich

Nach 10-15 Minuten war der Ofen aus. HÄÄÄ dachte ich ...
nach 2 Minuten waren die Brenner bei der Außentemperatur abgekühlt, so daß ich nachfüllen konnte. Diesmal nur halbvoll, ich brauch ja nicht viel ...da bereits 15 Minuten geräuchert waren.

Ich stellte diesmal den Tisch mit Ofen in die Garage mit offener Tür. Brenner an.... Auch hier wieder lodernde Flammen rechts und links. Ich dachte wenn jetzt die Garage anfängt zu brennen.... da steht ja genug rum was brennt ..... 
Egal meine Frau und ich hatten Hunger, der Tisch war gedeckt .... Nach etwa weiteren 10 Minuten mußte ich mit Handschuhen geschützt die Brenner mit dem Deckel ausmachen. Ich habe nochmal nachgesehn, es ist Normaler Brennspiritus gewesen, den ich eingefüllt habe.

Klasse.... Ofen geöffnet und ich wußte nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen sollte. Fisch auf Teller ... und ab ins Haus.
Meine Frau sagte... sie mache heute Diät... lach... ne ne wir haben das Elend dann doch angepackt und haben es uns schmecken lassen.

Resume:
Gut vorbereitet sein. Das erste mal ist halt das erste mal.
Beim nächsten mal wirds besser.
Aussehen, ok da war wohl zuviel Hitze
Geschmack, gut, es könnte aber mehr Geschmack drin sein.
Beim nächsten mal nehme ich feineres Salz oder löse es in Warmwasser auf. Evtl. probier ich auch mit _etwas_ mehr Räuchermehl.

PS: Die Garage stinkt nach "Räucher" keine gute Idee.
Der angrenzende Hausflur wurde auch gut durchgelüftet..
Draußen Räuchern ist angesagt und alle Türen zu.

Werde ich wieder mit dem TRO Räuchern?
Ja, aber nicht gleich wieder morgen.
Es sollte wärmer sein und einigermßen Windstill.

So hier nun die Fotos:


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

weitere Fotos


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

und noch´n paar
im übrigen ging die Haut sehr leicht ab.....
Der Fisch war sehr saftig.


----------



## Wassermaxxe (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> und noch´n paar
> im übrigen ging die Haut sehr leicht ab.....
> Der Fisch war sehr saftig.


 
.....soweit sie noch dran war. #6

Die Hitze war wohl wirklich ein wenig hoch, was auch erklärt, warum die Brenner so schnell leer waren.

Evtl. wirklich durch den Wind - habe mir ein Paar alte Steine als Windschutz in der Gartenecke zuzsammengestellt.

Bezüglich der brennbaren Unterlage und auch der Rauch- und somit Geruchsentwicklung in geschlossenen Räumen gab's schon Warnungen hier im Trööt (mit Räuchergeruch in der Garage kenne ich mich persönlich aus  und mit dem "Hunger danach )

Also nächstes Mal die Brenner etwas früher drosseln. Volle Pulle nur nach dem Anzünden, danach etwas runter mit der Flamme. Allerdings ist es normal, dass die Flammen leicht an den Seiten hochschlagen.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim nächsten Versuch.

Ach so... und DANKE für den Bericht |wavey:


----------



## hans albers (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

..yupp..

mein ofen ist unten am boden und an den seiten 
auch ziemlich verkokelt (russ)
von den brennern..

das ist normal...

aber zwei sachen , die wichtig sind , 
wie von dir schon erwähnt:
möglichst windgeschützte ecke,
und brenner auf mittlere flamme stellen.

auch sollte man das mehl am anfang erstmal
ca 2 min ohne fisch durchglühen lassen..

wird schon

greetz
lars


----------



## EmsLiga (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Schöner ausführlicher Bericht -freue mich auf deine 2te Räucheraktion :m


Perti & Carpitale
Rob


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Danke... so eben mal auf die schnelle...

die zweite Räucheraktion ist mit ganze Forellen oder Barsch geplant, warscheinlich gekauft.

Die dritte Aktion wird mit mit Fischfilet durchgeführt.

Ich werde berichten.

Das Sauber machen ist doof... zumindest im eigenen Garten


----------



## hans albers (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

zum saubermachen nen tip..
ich schlag den innenraum immer komplett mit alu folie aus..

dann braucht man nur das räuchergut-blech säubern ,
und evtl. von aussen mal mit nem alten lappen drüber.

greetz
lars


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ja werde ich machen... alles in AluFolie  einwickeln und auslegen. 

oder gleich einen aus AluFolie bauen... den sogenannten Einweg-Räucherofen :vik:


----------



## hans albers (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



> oder gleich einen aus AluFolie bauen...



|kopfkrat...


----------



## Torsten (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*




ich selber halte von so etwas garnichts. es giebt nichts über einen vernünftigen Räucherofen
MfG


----------



## hans albers (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

..naja..
aller angang ist schwer...

ich habe schon einige sehr leckere ergebnisse mit dem tro
erzielt...

kann man vielleicht nicht direkt mit der räuchertonne vergleichen,
aber schmeckt auch gut...

greetz
lars


----------



## Torsten (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*






aber so etwas würde ich in meiner Familie nicht anbieten. denn das Auge ist mit:g
MfG


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Torsten schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=134353&d=1273223003
> es giebt nichts über einen vernünftigen Räucherofen
> MfG


 
Zustimmmodus an:   JA Klar .... Zustimmmodus aus.

Ich halte auch nichts von VW, Opel, BMW und Mercedes...

Ein Bentley ist eben ein Bentley

NE Spaß beseite

Nicht jeder hat den Platz für einen großen..... RO

So weiter ....


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Torsten schrieb:


> aber so etwas würde ich in meiner Familie nicht anbieten. denn das Auge ist mit:g
> MfG


 

Zeig mal dein *erstes* Räucher-Ergebnis.#h


----------



## Torsten (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Zeig mal dein erstes Räucher-Ergebnis.#h


 
ich sage nur Bilder folgen dem nächst. ich weiss das von mir selber noch keine Bilder eingestellt sind, sprich vom räuchern, und von meinen fängen. aber wie schon erwähnt Bilder folgen.
ach ja jeden das seine,wenn man kein platz hat ist das schon ok so ein Räuchertisch

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ja alles richtig.

Meine Meinung:
Ein TRO ist nur ein preiswerter Ersatz für zwischendurch.
Die Ergebnisse können sich durchaus sehen lassen, wenn man die Bilder meiner Vorredner sieht.

Mein erster Versuch wurde hier aufgrund des Trööt-Titels gepostet. Bei abgemachtem Kopf und Pelle sahen die Dinger gar nicht mehr so schlimm aus.

Bereits der zweite Versuch wird wesentlich besser gelingen.
An eine Qualität eines gekonnten räucherns an einem großen RO wird es nicht rankommen und ist nicht gedacht.

Deine gelungenen Bilder poste mal lieber in einem anderen Thread. Sonst nimmst du mir den Spaß an dem preiswerten TRO.


----------



## Torsten (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ja alles richtig.
> 
> Meine Meinung:
> Ein TRO ist nur ein preiswerter Ersatz für zwischendurch.
> ...


 
ich möchte, und will dir ja nicht den Spaß am Räuchern verderben. nur das war meine Meinung, da ich selber mal vor Jahren so einen Tischräuerofen hatte. aber wie gesagt wenn mein kein Platz hat ist das schon ok

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

klar hab dich schon verstanden.... 
Vielleicht steht in einem Jahr auch ein großer Ofen im Garten und dafür ne Liege weniger....


----------



## Torsten (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> klar hab dich schon verstanden....
> Vielleicht steht in einem Jahr auch ein großer Ofen im Garten und dafür ne Liege weniger....


 
grins,mach das mal wenn du Platz hast du wirs begeistert sein,ist ein ganz anderer Geschmack in einem Reuerofen.kannst mir ja mal berichten wenn du mags #g
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Wassermaxxe (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hi!!!

Ich muss dann doch noch mal eine Lanze für den TRO brechen.


Neben den bereits genannten Platzgründen ist es definitiv so, dass der Räucherfisch aus dem TRO anders ist - insbesondere ist er saftiger (böse Zungen werden jetzt evtl. sagen patschig ).


Ich kenne auf jeden Fall beide Varianten und muss sagen, dass es mir warm gegessen aus dem TRO besser schmeckt (insbesondere mit einem "Hauch" von Bratkartoffeln und 'nem Pils |supergri). 
Abgekühlt schmeckts besser aus dem "Großen".


Man muss aber halt keinen Glaubenskrieg draus anzetteln.


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Moin Leute,

mit einem Tischräucherofen muss man genauso gut umgehen können wie mit einem Großen; das ist schon mal klar.
Wenn man darunter ein "Osterfeuer" entzündet funtioniert das natürlich nicht!!!
Die Brennereinstellung ist das Wichtigste. 
Die Fische sollten auch möglichst gleich groß sein.
Auch große Filets werden vorzüglich (s.Bilder).#6
Ich lasse nichts auf den "Kleinen" kommen!

Fazit: Wie beim Computer. So ein kleiner Blechkasten ist nur so gut wie der Eumel, der ihn bedient!:m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Elfchen_19 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

@ Wassermaxe und Zander-Ralf

Genau soooo sieht das aus - Guten Appetit allen, die den TRO zu bedienen und schätzen wissen :m.

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

.... Räuchern mit dem TRO zum zweiten.

Diesmal ist es mir absolut gut gelungen, so denke ich.

Diesmal war es auch nicht so windig und es hat mit einer Füllung Brennspiritus in den Brennern völlig ausgreicht.

Es gab kein Flammenmeer und ein keinen verbrannten Tisch.

Hier da Ergebnis: ... und die waren lecker...


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo,
ich hätte mal eine Frage:
Ich will morgen Störfilets räuchern. Wie testet man ob die gar sind? 
Gruß
 Michael


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Bountyhunter,

es ist fast egal welchen Fisch Du im Tischräucherofen hast, wenn Du die beiden Brenner ordentlich eingestellt hast, der "Kasten" bekommt etwa 30 Min. Temperatur und Du lässt ihn dann 1 Std. durchziehen und abkühlen. 
Auch Stör wird gelingen.
Ganz wichtig: der Fisch *muss *gut trocken sein.

Ps.: nasse Makrele, bei zuviel Hitze fliegt fast völlig auseinander. Wo soll das kleine Ding (Ofen) denn mit der Power hin? #c

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## jogibaer1996 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> .... Räuchern mit dem TRO zum zweiten.
> 
> Diesmal ist es mir absolut gut gelungen, so denke ich.
> 
> ...


 
Moin zusammen,
also ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ich finde nicht, dass die Forellen auch von Bilderen davor nicht besonders lecker aussehen. DAbei kritisiere ich bestimmt nicht deine Räucherkunst, sondern einfach die Methode des TRO. (Ich bin sogar überzeugt davon, dass ihr gute Räucherer seid, viel besser noch als ich), aber ich finde, die Forellen aus den großen Öfen sehen appetitlicher aus... Z.B. die aus meinem Anhang, das waren meine ersten selbstgeräucherten Forellen...


Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> aber ich finde, die Forellen aus den großen Öfen sehen appetitlicher aus... Z.B. die aus meinem Anhang, das waren meine ersten selbstgeräucherten Forellen...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 

Ja kann sein, wird auch so sein, sagt auch keiner das die großen Öfen schlechter sind.  

Die Fische, die mit dem TRO geräuchert wurden sind jedenfalls absolut genießbar.

Darum gehts hier.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> also ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ich finde nicht, dass die Forellen auch von Bilderen davor nicht besonders lecker aussehen. DAbei kritisiere ich bestimmt nicht deine Räucherkunst, sondern einfach die Methode des TRO. (Ich bin sogar überzeugt davon, dass ihr gute Räucherer seid, viel besser noch als ich), aber ich finde, die Forellen aus den großen Öfen sehen appetitlicher aus... Z.B. *die aus meinem Anhang, das waren meine ersten selbstgeräucherten Forellen...*
> 
> 
> ...



Nöö, zu blass.

Die dunklen aus dem TRO sind mir lieber.

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden . . .


#h#h#h


----------



## zander-ralf (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Moin Leute,

wie Ihr ja schon wisst lasse ich auf den TRO nichts kommen.
Na klar, wenn ich mehr als zwei Durchgänge räuchern muss werfe ich auch den Großen an.
Aber da wir nur zu zweit sind und ich nun auch nicht immer die ganze Nachbarschaft mit versorgen muss (oder will!)
genügt der Kleine vollkommen.
Die Ergebnisse sind wirklich meistens so gut wie der Mann oder die Frau mit dem Ding umgehen kann. #6
Hier meine neueste (s. Bild: wenn auch uralt!) Errungenschaft, aus einer Haushaltsauflösung. Ein feinst zu regulierender Spiritusbrenner!
Da brauche ich mir um zu viel Hitze keine Sorgen mehr machen.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## bigkmi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Der kleine Ofen hat einen riesen Vorteil. Wenn ich den nutze, bekomme ich auch etwas ab. Ich habe manchmal die Vermutung, dass meine Familie nur den Himmel beobachtet ob aus dem großen Ofen Rauch kommt. Die können sich Wochenlang nicht sehen lassen, brennt der Ofen, sind sie da. "Ach du räucherst gerade? Toll! Dann kommen wir ja genau richtig!!!!!|supergri"
Und dann habe ich trotz großem Ofen einen ziemlichen Verlust am Räuchergut.#c

Mit dem kleinen Ofen, zwei Fische rein einen für mich, einen für die Regierung und gut ist.

TL
bigkmi


----------



## zander-ralf (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Moin Leute,

5 gr. Makrelen (35cm) von letzten Wochenende will ich heute mal mit dem kleinen Brenner testen.

Ergebnis: Haut ist aufgeplatzt, obwohl der Fisch richtig gut trocken war.  
Ich muss mit noch kleinerer Flamme beginnen. Geschmacklich aber unschlagbar!!! #6


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> 5 gr. Makrelen (35cm) von letzten Wochenende will ich heute mal mit dem kleinen Brenner testen.
> 
> ...


 
Für 5 gr also 5 gramm Makrele, da reicht die kleine Flamme.:q


... aufgeplatzte Haut hatte ich auch bei Makrelen. 
weniger Hitze tut wunder. ... oder 5 Minuten weniger Flamme


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Angler9999,

natürlich waren mir 5 gr., 5 große Makrelen gemeint (ca. 300g Stck.), DU GANZ WATT LUSTIGEN! :q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> 5 gr. Makrelen (35cm) von letzten Wochenende will ich heute mal mit dem kleinen Brenner testen.
> 
> ...



Na, mal ehrlich, die aufgeplatzte Haut ist doch wohl eher ein kosmetisches, ähhh optisches Mäkelchen, das man so stehen lassen kann, schließlich willst du die Fische ja nicht verkaufen, oder doch ???
Geschmeckt haben sie ja scheinbar, wie du selbst schriebst, was doch die Hauptsache ist.
Ich beneide dich jedenfalls, um die Makrelen, die schmecken schon als überalterte Supermarktware sehr lecker und was anderes bekomme ich als Süddeutscher kaum.#c


----------



## zander-ralf (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Man will sich ja immer ein wenig verbessern! 
Klar schmecken die Makrelen auch wenn sie etwas aufgeplatzt sind, aber das Auge isst doch immer mit. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Josef87 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Zusammen, auch Aal geht super im Tischräucherofen.
25 Minuten heiß räuchern. 10 Minuten ohne Flamme im Rauch belassen.

Das ist mein erstes mal Räuchern und es hat sehr gut geschmeckt.







Beim nächsten mal muss ich nur darauf achten das ich die Flamme ein wenig niedriger stelle, damit sie nicht mehr ganz so dunkel aus dem Ofen kommen.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## dieteraalland (13. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

@Josef87,


hauptsache *Du *bist zufrieden damit #6.


----------



## Kauli11 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Habe mir gegenüber der Entlüftungsbohrung passend für ein Fleischthermometer ein Loch gebohrt.
Fleischthermometer bekommst du in jedem guten Haushaltsladen. Beim Räuchern in die Bohrung stecken.
Stelle den TRO dann auf einen Gaskocher und kann somit wunderbar die Temperatur regeln.
Funzt super.:m


----------



## Josef87 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Kauli, super Idee werde ich auch so machen.

Dieter, ja geschmeckt haben sie mir auch, nur waren sie doch ein wenig zu dunkel, bin aber zuversichtlich das ich es mit dem Thermometer in den Griff bekomme.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## HD4ever (28. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



René F schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir einen kleinen Gaskocher zugelegt, um den Ofen zu betreiben.
> Die Brennpaste war mir zu unsicher und ich kann jetzt die Flamme regulieren. Klappt prima!



was reguliert man denn da wie ???
wie sollte man die Temperatur regeln ?
hab nun auch nen TRO - die beiden beiliegenden Brenpastendinger, allerdings auch schon kleinen Gaskocher ...
denke die Räucherdauer liegt so bei 15-20m |kopfkrat
beim "normalen" Räucherofen kann man halt mal reingucken .
wie kann man also die Temperatur überprüfen bzw wie sollte sie sein damit dann letzendlich was leckeres rauskommt ?
glühen soll der TRO sicher nicht ?!? :m


----------



## Kauli11 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Habe erst mal die zwei Brenntöpfe bis zum Draht mit Spiritus gefüllt,dann das Thermometer eingesetzt,die Entlüftungbohrung die ersten 5 Minuten geöffnet,damit die Feuchtigkeit entweichen kann.
Bei + 10 Grad Lufttemperatur wurden folgende Innentemperatur erreicht:
Nach 10 Min.= 100 Grad
15 Min.=115 Grad
20 Min.=125 Grad ist höchster Wert
30 Min.=115 Grad
35.Min.=100 Grad
Wenn die Brennertöpfe leergebrannt sind,den Fisch noch 
ca. 15 Min. bei geschlossenem TRO ruhen lassen.
Die Entlüftungsbohrung kannst du dabei schon öffnen.
Diese Temperaturen halte ich jetzt auch mit dem regelbaren gaskocher ein und bis jetzt klappt es wunderbar.:m


----------



## Gizzmo (28. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Danke für den nützlichen Tip. Lese schon ne Weile mit, aber hab selbst noch keinen TRO. Die Idee mit der Lüftungsbohrung ist echt super und die damit zu kontrollierende Temperatur. Schön dass du die hier mal als Anhaltspunkt postest.
Werd wohl gleich mal so ein Teil bestellen.

greetz


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

hab nun anderweitig gelesen die beiden Brenner mit ca 4cl Brennspiritus zu befüllen, und dann die Brenner mit geschlossenen Luftlöchern betreiben 
hab mir grad mal nen Thermometer nachgerüstet und werd das Teil mal testen - bin gespannt


----------



## Elfchen_19 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ich auch - habe eben meine 26 normalen Trutten sowie den 2,3 Kilo-Jonny in die Lake gelegt und morgen früh geht`s nach dem Trocknen mit dem TRO-Räuchern los...

Allerdings (wie seit Jahren) so ganz ohne Schicki-Micki, Thermometer und gar Überlegungen, wieviel Spiritus in die beiden Brenner je Räuchergang  zu füllen wäre...

Knapp bis über`s Gitter mit Spiritus befüllen, anzünden, TRO drauf (die ersten paar Minuten den Qualmanzug ein wenig öffnen) und bei normalen 250 - 450 gr Forellen nach etwa 16-18 Minuten vom Feuer nehmen - fertig wie auch lecker.

Die großen Exemplare verlieren ggf. vor dem Räuchergang den Kopf und die Schwanzflosse, wenn sie nicht anders rein passen. Räuchermehl rein, Brenner befüllen, TRO drauf setzen und komplett abbrennen lassen, danach (für Fische der > 2 Kilo-Klasse) einfach nochmals befüllen und insgesamt etwa 45 Minuten auf dem Feuer belassen - wunderbar.

Mein Chef bekommt dann am Montag für seine Lieben zum Osterfest die gewünschten Lachsforellen-Filets in vakuumierter Form - weder er noch andere liebe Menschen hatten bisher Grund zur Klage.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und anschl. Guten Appetit - ebenso erwünsche ich mir einen Erfahrungsbericht, was die Thermometer-Geschichte denn nun wirklich bringt/bringen kann, denn zum Lernen ist man ja nie zu alt #6.

LG aus der Eifel

Eddy #h


----------



## Josef87 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Elfchen danke für die Beschreibung, viel Erfolg. 

Habt ihr bei den Spiritusnäpfchen die Löcher die ganze Zeit geschlossen?
Den als ich meine Aale geräuchert habe, habe ich sie alle auf ganz auf gedreht gehabt und die Aale wurden, wie man auf der vorherigen Seite gut sehen kann sehr dunkel. Kann aber natürlich auch daran liegen das ich den Fehler gemacht habe und die Aale vorher erstmal wie andere Fische antrocknen gelassen habe.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

sauber ! 
mach doch mal nen paar Bilder von der Sache ... #h


----------



## Elfchen_19 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Elfchen danke für die Beschreibung, viel Erfolg.



Gerne, ich kann nur das weitergeben, was mir vor Jahren ein gutmeinender Mensch mit dessen Uralt-TRO von DAM (noch kein Edelstahl) gezeigt wie auch gesagt hat - funzt :m.



Josef87 schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei den Spiritusnäpfchen die Löcher die ganze Zeit geschlossen?


Nein - die sind bei mir immer ganz auf, da ich (ehrlich gesagt) noch keinen _großartigen_ Unterschied bemerkt habe. 



Josef87 schrieb:


> Den als ich meine Aale geräuchert habe, habe ich sie alle auf ganz auf gedreht gehabt und die Aale wurden, wie man auf der vorherigen Seite gut sehen kann sehr dunkel.


Meine Stücke in den bis dato erfolgten 3-5 Versuchen auch! Hat aber den Vorteil, dass gleichzeitig eine große Menge Fett bereits raus ist und meine Ernährungsberaterin nicht mehr so ganz viel zu "moppern" hat , wenn ich mir mal eine Portion eigenhändig gefangenen Schlänglers genehmige.  Im Ernst, schön aussehen ist anders, aber geschmeckt habe sie trotzdem.



Josef87 schrieb:


> Kann aber natürlich auch daran liegen das ich den Fehler gemacht habe und die Aale vorher erstmal wie andere Fische antrocknen gelassen habe.



Die ersten beide Male habe ich die Stücke ebenfalls wie Du analog zu den Trutten trocknen lassen, Ergebnis = dunkel.
Aber auch die feuchten Aalstücke sind letztlich relativ dunkel geworden, wenn man denn eine durchgegarte Portion auf den Teller bekommen wollte. 
Da ich mich in diesem Fall als "Vor"bild sehe, sage ich : Äußeres ist zweitrangig, die inneren Werte zählen |bla:|wavey:.



Josef87 schrieb:


> Lieben Gruß,
> Josef



Danke dito und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht

der Eddy


----------



## Elfchen_19 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sauber !
> mach doch mal nen paar Bilder von der Sache ... #h



Mach ich Jörg - also hast Du nach dem gestrigen Weltuntergangswetter für die Nord-Eifel diesen herrlischen Sonnenschein bestellt  - Merci!!

LG
Eddy #h


----------



## HD4ever (1. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

grad gefunden .... sehr anschaulich die Sache !!!

*klick* -->> Fischküche -->> Räuchern mit dem TRO  #6


----------



## Elfchen_19 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Also besser hätte ich das auch nicht beschreiben können - so habe ich die nachstehenden Fischlis (ausschließlich Trutten) heute behandelt. Als Lake verwende ich übrigens die ausschließlich die fertige von JENZI - die hat noch immer deren Dienst getan. Es waren:

1x Lachs mit 2,3 Kilo (3. Fisch von oben), 
2 x Lachs mit jeweils etwa 2 - 2,5 Pfund (die beiden oberen) sowie 
19 x normale mit 250 Grämmchen bis 500 Gramm

1.) Vorher

2.) Nachher (die Lachs hatte ihr Gerippe "verloren" , da das Fischfilet vakuumiert werden soll) 

Bei Bedarf habe ich noch etliche weitere Bilder (auch zur Grundausstattung Nr. 1 sowie Nr. 2) gemacht...

Eddy - nicht nur mir haben die Damen besonders gut geschmeckt #h


----------



## HD4ever (1. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

klasse Ergebnis !!!
und ne schöne,leckere Färbung !


----------



## 42er barsch (1. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Bilder sind immer gut.  

gruss


----------



## Josef87 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Eddy, vielen dank für deine ausfürliche Antwort.

Meine Aale haben auch super geschmeckt.
Mal schaun wie die nächsten werden, ich muss nur noch welche fangen, das kann noch eine Weile dauern.

Deine Forellen sehen auch sehr lecker aus, schön das auch andere an deiner Räucherkunst teilhaben dürfen. 

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## catfish 69 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

super thema!!habe mir auch einen zugelegt!!und habe am wochenende das erste mal geräuchert muss sagen hat echt super geklappt!!!die fische(4forellen) waren top!!goldbraun und saftig!!auch meine freunde waren begeistert vom ergebnis!!hatte sorgen wegen flammen auf der seite, aber konnte dem fisch nichts anhaben!!bin echt froh das ich mir den zugelgt hab!!beim nächsten mal mach ich ein paar bilder und stell sie ein !!gruss von catfish69


----------



## Elfchen_19 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Tja,

da war er dann am 31.03.12 - der eindeutige Befehl der geliebten GEBIETERIN, dass die Truhe (natürlich ausschließlich   ) wegen der Fische "überläuft" und ich deshalb umgehend (quasi also sofort) Abhilfe zu schaffen hätte |bla:.

Bitte sehr, der Dame kann geholfen werden, zuerst mal eben die Trutten-Tauch-Station mit 20 Litern köstlichem Eifelwasser gefüllt und 2 Beutel JENZI-Forellenlake rein - ratz-fatz, das Bad wäre (für die nächsten 12 Stunden) gerichtet.

Die Fische wurden nach 12-stündiger Einwirkzeit dann am 01.04.12 morgens der Lake entnommen und mal "geschichtet" - die größte (3. von oben) hatte 2.350 Gramm, die beiden ganz oben zwischen 1.050 und 1.380 Gramm und die restlichen 19 Stück wiesen zwischen 259 Grämmchen (die BaFo) bis etwa 500 Gramm auf:







Hiernach ging`s raus in die herrlische Eifelmorgensonne - es waren zwar gerade nur plus 2 Grad, aber das reichte schon, um die Damen binnen keiner 60 Minuten bei intensiver Bestrahlung in der Trutten-Trocknungs-Station auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen:






Dann noch die Grundausstattungen 1 und 2 (der besseren Übersichtlichkeit halber und wegen "Rücken" hatte ich den Gasgrill als rückenschonende Alternative gewählt - geheizt wurde aber mit Spiritus) bereitgestellt und es konnte (als die Fische richtig schön trocken waren) losgehen:












So, dann mal die nächsten kleinen Schritten, zunächst die Unterschale mit Alufolie verkleiden (hilft `ne Unmenge Schrubberei hinterher zu vermeiden):






Anschließend das Buchenmehl (wir mögen sehr gerne einen sehr intensiven Räuchergeschmack, daher auch 2 dicke Hände voll auf dem Boden dünn verteilen) sowie die Wacholderbeeren reingeben und den Tropfschutz (der eigentlich mehr der Verhinderungen, dass die Fische mit dem Mehl nicht in Berührung kommen, dient) aufstellen und das Rost mit den Henkeln an der Seite dran einbauen:






Nunmehr die beiden mittelgroßen Lachse einlegen (waren überraschenderweise als erste "pergament"-trocken), Deckel drauf, Klammern zu - fertisch   - nur noch Spiritus in die beiden Brenner geben (bis das Gitternetz des Brenners bedeckt ist), anzünden (bitte immer ausschließlich auf eine *FEUERFESTE UNTERLAGE* stellen !!!) und dann den TRO draufstellen:












So sieht`s dann aus, wenn die Brenner "Gas geben" (daher auch bitte immer an die *FEUERFESTE UNTERLAGE* denken!!):






Wie lange muss es brennen - nun, mein ungefährer Zeitanhalt ist, dass die Brenner etwa 25 Minuten deren Dienst verrichten.
Ich lasse normalschwere Trutten etwa 20-21 Minuten auf dem Feuer, kleinere sind zumeist nach 17-18 Minuten klar, Lachse bis 3 Pfund bleiben etwa 25-30 Minuten auf den Brennern (Nachfüllen erforderlich, Deckel nur ganz kurz lüften und Rückenflossentest machen), alles darüber bleibt zwischen 40 und 45 Minuten auf der Flamme - das hat bis dato eigentlich immer juuut jeklappt. Hier mal die beiden Lachse, direkt nachdem die 30 Minuten rum waren:






Zugegeben, wer sie etwas weniger "rauchstark" und weniger rötlich mag, der sollte durchaus weniger Mehl und etwas weniger Zeit nehmen - jeder, wie sie/er es eben mag. Auch hier gilt: Versuch macht kluch   !! 

Als nächstes dann mal die Bildchen von Lisbeth, der 24-zigsten (die 24. Lachs, die ich mit über 2 Kilo Gewicht aus unserem Vereinssee dem Altbestand entnehmen durfte) ... - in der Reihenfolge: 

a) Lisbeth die 24. und ihr Brüderchen (350 Gämmchen leicht - könnte schon fast `n Köfi für Madame sein   ):






b) Lisbeth, die kopf- und schwanzlose 24. (hätte sonst nicht reingepaßt - rubbeldiekatz - zweimal mit dem Japan-Hackebeil der Cheffin drauf - schon paßt`s):






c) Lisbeth die 24. nach einer Räucherkur von ziemlich exakt 42 Minuten:






Hieran anschließend wollten die noch 19 fehlenden Mädels nicht zurückstehen - hatten sie doch alle eine Mitgliedskarte für Eddy`s "Raucher-Club :m  " - es trat Hochbetrieb am Hochofen ein:






Zum guten Schluß (nach knapp 3 Stunden Gesamtdauer) sah das Erster-Sonntag-im-April-Räucherergebnis dann wie folgt aus:






Die große Lisbeth wurde schön zerlegt, anschl. in Ruhe abgekühlt und schließlich für meinen Obersten in 3 Beutel vakuumiert und folienverschweißt - dann können seine beiden Töchter und deren Hansemänner sowie Herr Öberst nebst Gattin Ostersonntag vermutlich ausreichend schlemmen. Ihm schmecken meine etwas herzhafteren großen Forellen immer so gut, dass er mich gebeten hatte, ob da zu Ostern was gehen könnte - klar doch, wenn die Gebieterin ebenfalls zum Sturm auf die Truhe gerufen hat...#6 .

Beide mittlere Lachse wurden bereits vorgestern im Büro zu einer vorösterlichen Überraschung eingesetzt, Schwarzbrot und Butter dazu - es war wohl herrlisch, wie die Menschen sagten.
Die 19 kleinen Fräuleins schließlich sind ausnahmslos schon längst in den Mägen der Nachbarinnen und Nachbarn verschwunden - alle kamen DANKE sagen und zwei haben sogar 
gefragt, ob`s denn bitte auch noch NACHSCHLAG geben würde - da freut sich das kleine Eddylein   .

Vermutlich Karsamstag werde ich mit dem Nachbarn mal zu einer  Angelanlage hier in der Eifel sehr früh aufbrechen - dort stehen die Fische (wie ich gesehen habe) hilfsbedürftig in Reihen übereinander und bedürfen des Weges in meine Truhe . Natürlich nur, damit die Nachbarschaft wieder "jet zo möffele hätt" - wie man hier sagt.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Räuchern und hoffe etwas zu Sinn und Zweck (von dem ich schon längst überzeugt bin) des TRO beigetragen zu haben - liebe Grüße vom Räucherstäbchen der Herzen und Frohe Ostern wünscht 

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Endmin (4. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

@ Elfchen_19

Ohne worte....Dass mit der Alufolie werde ich das nächste mal auch ausprobieren. Vielleicht muss man dann nicht ganz so viel schrubben wie sonst immer. Deine Fische sehen super aus :m

gruß Tim


----------



## Josef87 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Eddy, du beschreibst das sehr schön, mir läuft hier das Wasser im Mund zusammen. 

Danke für den Bericht.


----------



## gopalfreak (6. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Jepp - schöne Beschreibung - schöne Bilder!

Ich freu mich bald auch mal wieder meinen Tischräucherofen zu nutzen.
Gabs mal für 19,99 im Angebot - und das Ergebnis haut einen wirklich um!
Forelle und Hecht sind traumhaft.

Allerdings kenne ich die JENZI-Forellenlake noch nicht... mal sehen ob ich die mal teste...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (6. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Schöne Fische!
Solltest aber über das Räuchermehl auch eine Alufolie legen das kein Fischsaft in das glühende Holzmehl tropft!


----------



## Katernborn (6. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

selten einen solch unterhaltsamen und Appetit anregenden Bericht gelesen.

Danke für den Bericht#6


----------



## kraftian (6. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht Elfchen_19.

Das mit dem Alu-Folie auslegen habe ich bisher nicht gemacht, was dazu führt, dass die Glut vom Räuchermehl am Boden festgebrannt ist. Viel Arbeit, die festgebrannte Glut abzuschrubben... 

Im letzten Jahr habe ich dann den Tippp bekommen, eine Alu-Grillschale auf das Räuchermehl zu stellen. Das führt dazu, dass der Fischsaft nicht mehr in die Glut tropft. Somit kann auch nichts mehr festbrennen und es ist eine saubere Sache...

Beim nächsten Räuchern werde ich beide Tipps kombinieren (zuerst den Boden mit Alu-Foile auskleiden, danach das Räuchermehl un dann noch ne Alu-Grillschale oben drauf... ;-)


----------



## HD4ever (7. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

sauber !!! 
das sieht nach nem tollen Ergebnis aus !!! #6
danke für die Bilder ... 
hab den TRO nun auch das erste mal probiert ... und bin begeistert wie einfach und unkompliziert das geht !
hab allerdings nochn paar weitere Dinge die ich beim nächsten Räuchergang verbessern werden ... aber meine Forelle war auch lecker
werd das nächstes mal mit der Alu-Folie auch so machen


----------



## Elfchen_19 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Jörg,

also das Tierchen hätte ich direkt mal verspeist - sieht doch echt sehr legger aus !!

@ Gü.a.Pa.

Merci - werde ich probieren, man lernt eben nie aus!

Frohe Ostern wünscht Euch herzlich
Eddy #h


----------



## darula (11. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

*DANKE Elfchen_19 !!!!!!!*


----------



## Josef87 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Jörg, der ist doch mal schön geworden.


----------



## elroberto (25. April 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Elfchen, super Bericht! Damit kann ein Anfänger glatt loslegen. Eine Frage nur: Ich habe hier gelesen, dass man einen Rand lassen soll, wenn man die Alufolie unter und über das Holz legt. Das sieht bei dir nicht danach aus, oder täuscht das nur? Kann mir nicht genau vorstellen, wie das aussehen soll, wenn da noch Platz ist ... . Vielleicht kannst du mir/könnt ihr mir da eine bildliche Veranschaulichung ermöglichen? Herzlichen Anglerdank.


----------



## tobiiger (26. April 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

@ elfchen ,
Aalglatter Bericht,thks dafür.....
Hab da auch gleich mal ne Frage,wir haben uns für unsere norge  tour auch nen TRO zugelegt um makrelen zu rauchern ,was glaubst du wie lange dauern 5 stk zu rauchern?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (26. April 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

entschuldigung, wenn ich darauf antworte. 5 Stück hätte ich nicht rein bekommen und die Anzahl spielt für den Vorgang ja eher keine Rolle. Ich habe Makrelen fast zwei Tage in der Lake gehabt und sie dann mit einer komplettfüllung der Pastenbrenner also ca. 50min geräuchert. Beim Räuchern entstand bei mir einiges an Flüssigkeit. ich war froh, den Raum, vor allem das Räuchermehl mit Alufolie abgedeckt zu haben (Ränder hoch stehen lassen). Das Ergebnis war bombastisch. Sofortverzehr noch warm. Die übrig gebliebenen zerzusselt (klein gezupft, Gräten raus, Haut ab) mit Zwiebelwürfel, Gewürzgurkenwürfel, Pfeffer, Essig und Öl mariniert und eine Nacht in den Kühlschrank oberlecker!!!
Schjwefi


----------



## tobiiger (26. April 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Kein Problem schwedenfischer,
Aber sind 50 Min nicht zu lange,er schreibt etwas von Ca 20 min für kleinere forellen 
Und makrelen sind ja eher kleiner bzw dünner vom Fleisch her???


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (26. April 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

ich hatte nur drei rein bekommen, offensichtlich sind die größer gewesen (zusammen mehr als 1kg Fisch). Die brauche dann auch etwas länger. Das Ergebnis konnte jedenfalls nicht besser sein. Durch die etwas längere Verweildauer in der Lake war die Konsistenz auch sehr angenehm. Nicht so labberich wie ein Bückling. Zum Ende der Brenndauer ist die Flammer der Pastenbrenner nicht mehr so intensiv. Vielleicht sind im Ansatz auch 40min ausreichend.
Schwefi


----------



## tobiiger (29. April 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ok,dank Dir schon mal,werden es dann mal probieren,gebe dann Bericht....


----------



## Elfchen_19 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Sorry Männers, mit Makrelen habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung, was die Zubereitung in einem TRO betrifft.

Eddy #h


----------



## woern1 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Makrelen im TRO gehen natürlich auch; jedoch habe ich die max. für 16 Std (also über Nacht) in Lake eingelegt und dann den TRO ganz normal mit den Spiritus-Brennern befeuert. Makrelen haben ja eher ein fettreicheres Fleisch (wenn wir die im Sommer fangen), da ist kurze starke Hitze eher ungünstig. Habe dann nur ein Brenner (Spiritus)  laufen und wenn der alle ist, kommt der nächste dran. Bei dickeren Exemplaren hatte ich die im TRO noch abkühlen lassen, so bekommen die noch bischen Hitze und sind immer durchgegart.
Hatte auch von nem Berufsfischer die Info, dass man die Kiemen nach dem Fang bzw. vor dem 'Küchenfertig-Machen' entfernen soll.

TL

werner


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Heute war es wieder so weit. 
Zwei Forellen durften in den Rauch. 

Die Fische über Nacht eingelegt und getrocknet 
http://abload.de/img/imagen2kjn.jpg 

Der TRO mit Alufolie ausgekleidet. 
http://abload.de/img/imagezbk97.jpg 

Fisch in den TRO 
http://abload.de/img/imagen3juc.jpg 

Feuer an... heute aber mit einem kleinen Gasbrenner 
Der Vorteil, kein Ruß und die Flamme läßt sich gut regulieren. 
http://abload.de/img/imagemxkyy.jpg 

Nach gut 20 Minuten ... 
http://abload.de/img/imagegbjym.jpg 

Auf dem Teller.... einfach lecker.... 
http://abload.de/img/imagekrkax.jpg


----------



## aal60 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Das Ergebnis sieht sehr gut aus. 

Schöne Fotos, #6

Haben wohl auch geschmeckt.... .

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

War sehr gut. 
Ich werde wohl die Spiritusbrenner nicht mehr benutzen. Mit dem Gasbrenner braucht man den Ofen nur noch von innen sauber machen. Alufolie raus und innen kurz ausgespült.... Kein eckliger Ruß mehr, der überall Dreck hinterläßt.

Die Hitze läßt sich gut regulieren.


----------



## Sven_b (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo,

ich verwende die gleiche Konstruktion, klappt wirklich prima!
Eine Frage aber, wie stellst du den Brenner ein. Bei mir dauert es ca. 1 Stunde bevor alles durch ist. Ich stelle den Brenner auf klein.

Ist es besser wenn man mehr Dampf macht am Brenner?


Gruß Sven


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ich schalte auf max für 5 Minuten. Dann etwas über min. für etwa weitere 20 Minuten. So das die Flamme gut unten zu sehen ist.


----------



## dosenelch (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich schalte auf max für 5 Minuten. Dann etwas über min. für etwa weitere 20 Minuten. So das die Flamme gut unten zu sehen ist.




Gilt das für alle Gaskocher-Typen, also auch für solche mit den 190-Gramm-Kartuschen?


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ich habe den billigsten Brenner den ich gefunden habe.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GASKOCHER-CA...door_Camping_Küchenbedarf&hash=item4cf95f4a58

Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Leistung (Brennwert) der Kocher hat. 
Ich denke es geht mit jedem Brenner.


----------



## dosenelch (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hat das denn schon mal irgendwer mit den ganz "normalen" Gaskochern gemacht, so wie ich einen habe? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gaskocher-Campingkocher-8x190g-Butan-Gaskartuschen-Butangas-Picknickkocher-/120905927474?pt=DE_Sport_Camping_Outdoor_Camping_K%C3%BCchenbedarf&hash=item1c268e0b32


Ich bräuchte nur mal einen Anhaltspunkt, wie weit ich den wie lange aufdrehen muss/sollte. Möglicher Weise hat der verlinkte von Angler9999 ja eine höhere Leistung, so dass sich die Zeiten eventuell verlängern oder reduzieren könnten.


----------



## doc_haemmer (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Also ich hab das letzte mal Aal mit so einem ähnlichen geräuchert. So ziemlich kleinste Flamme, allerdings mit 2 drunter, da das ursprüngliche Gestell auch 2 Spiritusbrenner hatte. So im nachhinein betrachtet denke ich, dass 2 zu viel Power bringen und ich es das nächste mal mit nur noch einem probiere, da die Aale eher durch die auslaufenden Säfte gegart wurden anstatt geräuchert. Geschmeckt hat es trotzdem  

Habt Ihr keine Angst, dass Ihr den Edelstahlofen "durchbrennen" könntet. Ich denke mal das ist jetzt ne dämliche Frage, aber bei mir sieht man dann doch schon deutlich wie er sich durch die Hitze verformt. Ich denke mal der "normale" Spiritusbrenner der dabei war, würde ja nicht so eine Hitze bringen wie ein Gaskocher.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Habt Ihr keine Angst, dass Ihr den Edelstahlofen "durchbrennen" könntet

Nö....
Wenn du dir mein Bild anschaust, dann siehst du wie klein die Flamme ist.
http://abload.de/img/imagemxkyy.jpg
Mit dem Spiritusbrenner hatte ich höhere Temperaturen. Teilweise riesige Flammen, die über die Seiten hochstiegen, wo ich schon dachte, das Ding explodiert. Deswegen sieht der Ofen auch schon so schwarz aus.
Den Bericht findest du auch hier ... Im Forum.
Hier noch ein Foto von den Flammen.



Dennoch wurde der Fisch erstaunlicherweise  was.


----------



## Plättchenhaken (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Mit dem Spiritusbrenner hatte ich höhere Temperaturen. Teilweise riesige Flammen, die über die Seiten hochstiegen, wo ich schon dachte, das Ding explodiert. Deswegen sieht der Ofen auch schon so schwarz aus.
> Den Bericht findest du auch hier ...


Link!? DANKE! |wavey:


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Plättchenhaken schrieb:


> Link!? DANKE! |wavey:



Suchen..... ist nicht so schwer....


----------



## Inni (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem TRO.
Räuchern klappt so weit. Nur schmeckt der Fisch immer irgendwie nach Schornstein. Da ist immer dieser Teer Beigeschmack. Wenn mein Bekannter mit seinem *richtigen* Räucherofen räuchert, schmeckt das so wie es soll.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Tino (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ich denke das es bei dir nicht richtig brennt,also keine saubere Verbrennung.


----------



## Inni (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Tino,
also brennen sollte es ja nicht, die Späne sollen ja nur glühen und qualmen.
Aber darauf hat man ja keinen Einfluss. Späne sind ja drin auf dem unteren Boden. Darüber die Abtropfplatte. Unten die 2 Gefäße mit dem Spiritus. Ich halte den TRO auch die ganze Zeit geschlossen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Inni,

Du schreibst von Spänen. Ich habe auch einen TRO und verwende immer Räuchermehl (Späne habe ich noch nie verwendet) und die Forellen gelingen immer tadellos. Die ersten 3 Minuten lasse ich die Öffnung im Deckel offen und dann schließe ich sie; steht glaube ich so auch in der Betriebsanleitung, welche ich allerdings nicht mehr habe.

Räucher Heil

Lajos


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Inni schrieb:


> ..... Darüber die Abtropfplatte.......



Kleide mal den Bereich unterhalb der Roste mit ner Alufolie aus, damit kein Fett nach unten auf den Boden tropft.

Das Mehl dann auch nicht zu grob! Nimmst Du auch wirklich Räuchermehl? Da dürfen keine Nadelhölzer drin sein!


----------



## Inni (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hi,

habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Nehme natürlich Räuchermehl (Dresdner Räuchermehl Wacholder).
Alufolie mache ich immer unter das Räuchermehl und auch noch mal auf die Abtropfplatte, um weniger zu Reinigen. Somit kann auch keine Flüssigkeit nach unten laufen. 
Ich habe auch immer den Schieberegler am Deckel offen, bis es anfängt zu qualmen (das Räuchermehl entzündet ist), damit noch Feuchtigkeit anziehen kann.
Sollte eigentlich alles richtig sein so.
Hm, ich hab auch keine Idee mehr |kopfkrat


----------



## sprogoe (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

"Räuchermehl Wacholder" läßt mich schon aufhorchen. Wacholder ist stark ölhaltig, könnte vielleicht daran liegen.
Nimm mal ganz feines Buchenräuchermehl; Körnung 500/1000 entspricht 0,5-1 mm.
Und lass die Abluftöffnung ruhig einen Spalt offen, wie soll sonst Feuchtigkeit und sonstiger Modder abziehen?

Viel Erfolg wünscht Siggi


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo,

den Boden des TRO kleide ich auch immer mit Alufolie aus.
Wie gesagt, im Grunde genommen mache ich es so wie Du und es ist Jahrzehnte her, daß mir mal ein Räuchervorgang mißlang.
Wie bereitest Du Die Fische vor? Obwohl, daran kann es kaum liegen, wenn sie nach "Schornstein" schmecken. Sind sie ziemlich trocken, wenn Du sie in den Ofen legst?

Räucher Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Nehme natürlich Räuchermehl (Dresdner Räuchermehl Wacholder).





sprogoe schrieb:


> "Räuchermehl Wacholder" läßt mich schon aufhorchen. Wacholder ist stark ölhaltig, könnte vielleicht daran liegen.
> Nimm mal ganz feines Buchenräuchermehl; Körnung 500/1000 entspricht 0,5-1 mm.
> Und lass die Abluftöffnung ruhig einen Spalt offen, wie soll sonst Feuchtigkeit und sonstiger Modder abziehen?



Ich habe mir vor paar Wochen in Dresden beim Angelspezi 'ne Tüte Buchenräuchermehl(Wacholder) mitgenommen, vielleicht meint der TE ja zufällig das!?
Da waren ein paar vereinzelte, ganze Wacholderkörner untergemengt.
Ich hab damit in 'nem Tischofen Bachforellen geräuchert, ohne geschmackliche Defizite.

Ich denke, der Tipp mit der geöffneten Luke könnte das Problem beheben, die sollte auch während des Räucherns offen sein.

Wir haben mal in 'nem TO Wallerfilet geräuchert, bei geschlossenem Deckel, und die äußere Schicht war im Geschmack bitter. Haben wir auch auf die Feuchtigkeit geschoben.


----------



## Inni (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hi,

genau das ist das Räuchermehl, auch vom Spezi ... 
Na da werde ich bein nächsten Mal die Entlüftung offen lassen.

Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Rußresten? Denn ich bekomme nicht immer alles komplett gereinigt (vor allem die Unterseite der Abtropfpfanne)


----------



## Tino (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Inni schrieb:


> Hallo Tino,
> also brennen sollte es ja nicht, die Späne sollen ja nur glühen und qualmen.
> Aber darauf hat man ja keinen Einfluss. Späne sind ja drin auf dem unteren Boden. Darüber die Abtropfplatte. Unten die 2 Gefäße mit dem Spiritus. Ich halte den TRO auch die ganze Zeit geschlossen.




Ich meinte mit brennen,deine Spiritusbrenner in der Garphase.
Wenn da der Spiritus nicht sauber verbrennt,kanns schon übel riechen und schmecken.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Inni schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Rußresten? Denn ich bekomme nicht immer alles komplett gereinigt (vor allem die Unterseite der Abtropfpfanne)




Hallo,

ja, richtig sauber kriegst Du die nie mehr. Aber das macht auch überhaupt nichts aus, ist total egal.
Wie schon erwähnt, ich habe keine Probleme mit der Qualität meiner Räucherforellen. Hast Du den von Behr mit den zwei Brennern? Den habe ich. Hatte aber vorher schon den ABU Röken und den von DAM. Etwas misslungen ist mir die Räucherei nur einmal, als ich einige Forellen zusätzlich in meinem Aalräucherofen (hatte etliche Gäste) zubereitete, das war nicht so ganz das Wahre.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Inni (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hi,

schon mal Danke für die rege Beteiligung #6

Also ich habe noch mal den TRO beschnuppert. ich denke es kommt von den testen unter der Abtropfplatte. Die bekomme ich nicht mehr weg geputzt und die riechen definitiv nach Ruß/Schornstein.
Ich werde mal sehen das ich das versuche abzubrennen. habe noch ein Brenner vom Klempner zum Cu-Rohre löten, nur leider ist die Gasflasche gerade alle.
Anbei 2 Bilder von dem Kram:


----------



## Inni (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit brennen,deine Spiritusbrenner in der Garphase.
> Wenn da der Spiritus nicht sauber verbrennt,kanns schon übel riechen und schmecken.



Nein, denke nicht das es davon kommt. Ich habe ja den Deckel die ganze zeit geschlossen.


----------



## sprogoe (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Lass das mal sein mit dem Brenner.
Edelstahl verzieht sich sofort bei starker Hitze und läßt sich nicht mehr richten.
Nimm lieber einen Stahlschwamm und Scheuermilch, oder das Mittel "Putzstein".
Oder denk mal drüber nach, was Gescheites zum Räuchern anzuschaffen.
Es gibt da Öfen von Feldmann, die nur durch das Verglimmen von Räuchermehl die Fische gleichzeitig Räuchern und garen. Kann jeder Anfänger bedienen und man braucht nicht ständig am Ofen stehen und die Temperatur steuern.
Ließ Dir mal den threat dazu durch und achte besonders auf meine Berichte, ab Nr. 12 wird es interessant:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174057&highlight=hei%DFr%E4uchern+r%E4uchermehl%3F

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Inni,

also, die Abtropfpfanne meines TRO ist gerade mal halb so groß wie die deinige. Ansonsten sieht meiner gleich aus.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Ich hatte ja schon einige Zeilen zu meinem TRO geschrieben und auch diesen LINK einige Male gepostet. Wie ich finde, ist hier alles sehr gut beschrieben.
Meine ersten Male waren somit erfolgreich. Evtl. hilft es dir.

http://www.ralf-jessel.de/fk04.html


PS: Der TRO kann sich bei großer Hitze verziehen, wir Sprogoe schon schrieb. Meiner hat sich verzogen, als ich einmal zu viel Brennspiritus benutzt habe und die Flamme sich nicht regulieren lies.


----------



## Ladi74 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo,
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du zu viel Räuchermehl genommen hast. Hatte mich auch mal  vertan und die Filets waren bitter und dunkelbraun. Seit dem nehme ich ca. 1Esslöffel und es klappt. Für 3 grosse Rotbarsche oder 6Makrelen und sooo trocken sind die auch nicht. Etwas Saft läuft bei mir auch immer raus.
Ich hab auch das fertige Buchenmehl mit Wacholderbeeren, aber von Domäne.

Meine Tropfplatte ist auch viel kleiner. Vielleicht ne Neuerung?
Bei mir kommt auch unter und über das Mehl Alufolie.
Das Loch im Deckel mache ich dann zu, wenn es anfängt zu qualmen.

Ansonsten ist von den anderen schon alles gesagt worden.


----------



## Inni (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

So,
mit Schwamm und Putzstein (was die Cheffin alles in ihren Putzkisten hat, klasse #6) ging nix.
Ich habe nun 2h mit Edelstahlwolle alles geschrubbt, oder sollte ich schleifen sagen. Zumindest sieht es fast aus wie neu. 






@Ladi74:
Ja, ich habe immer den Boden locker bedeckt, da den Fischen mit nur 1 oder 2 Esslöffeln Räuchermehl die Farbe fehlte. Ich werde mal weniger nehmen. Vielleicht kam so auch alles zusammen, zu viel Mehl und Ruß.

Ich danke Allen für die Tips #6


Einen *richtigen* Räucherofen wollte ich mir mal anschaffen. Habe mich auch da bisschen eingelesen. Edelstahl sollte es sein (wegen Zink und Gesundheit...) und 1,20m Höhe fände ich gut, wenn man mal was längeres zum räuchern hat.
Tut es da ein 100eu Gerät aus der Bucht oder soll man zur Marke greifen. Sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied.


----------



## sprogoe (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Inni schrieb:


> Einen *richtigen* Räucherofen wollte ich mir mal anschaffen. Habe mich auch da bisschen eingelesen. Edelstahl sollte es sein (wegen Zink und Gesundheit...) und 1,20m Höhe fände ich gut, wenn man mal was längeres zum räuchern hat.
> Tut es da ein 100eu Gerät aus der Bucht oder soll man zur Marke greifen. Sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied.




Lass´ Dich nur nicht verrückt machen, von wegen "Zink ist doch gesundheitsschädigend". Zink wird dann giftig , wenn es verbrennt und zwar die dabei entstehenden Dämpfe. Das passiert ab etwa 850 Grad. Wer schafft das im Räucherofen?
Seit Jahrzehnten gibt es verzinkte Räucheröfen, aber wie lange aus Edelstahl?
Irgendwann kommt mal jemand auf die Idee, Räucheröfen aus Gold anzubieten, weil ja dann ev. sogar Edelstahl bedenklich für unsere Gesundheit ist.
Wenn Du Dir mal was anderes zulegst, tut es auch ein Eigenbau, der oftmals besser als jedes "Markengerät".
Kommt ja auch immer darauf an, mit welcher Heizquelle Du arbeiten willst. Einen allgemein gültigen Tip kannst Du nicht erwarten, denn fragst Du tausend Leute, kriegst Du auch fast tausend verschiedene Meinungen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Inni (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Siggi,

Eigenbau ist so eine Sache. Da ich nur meinen TRO kenne, weiss ich nicht was die Anforderungen für einen Eigenbau sind. Daher würde das, ohne Erfahrung, sicher in die Hose gehen. Das nächste wäre das Material und *kein Plan* und Werkzeug zum Schweißen. Daher der Weg zum *Fertigteil*.

Ist das was mit dem man ins Räuchern starten kann?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Raucherofen-...253172?hash=item27d1e64334:g:GB8AAOxy43FRbFK-


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Inni,

kommt halt darauf an, wie oft und wieviel Du räuchern willst. Wenn Du so 3-5 mal im Jahr jedesmal so 8 -15 Forellen räucherst, dann rentiert sich ein großes Gerät kaum. Ich komme gut mit meinem TRO (schon seit 50 Jahren, 3 Modelle in dieser Zeit) klar. Lediglich fürs Aalräuchern legte ich mir einen extra Räucherofen zu, wegen der Länge der Fische.

Rauch Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ladi74 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Inni,
hab ich das richtig verstanden, 1-2 Esslöffel Mehl? Viel zu viel! 
In die kleine Mulde einen Esslöffel voll rein und gut ist.
Farbe haben die Fische immer gut bekommen. 
Heute früh hab ich die Bilder vom letzten WE gelöscht. MIST!
Die Brenner müssen immer Vollgas laufen. Zumindest mache ich das so.
Loch auf dem Deckel nach ein paar Minuten zu!

Eigentlich "teert" man ja das Räuchergut, übertrieben gesagt.

Bei der Brennpaste war ich skeptisch, geht auch gut, obwohl guter Spiritus billiger ist.

Zum Reinigen, mein TRO fährt immer ne Runde im Geschirrspühler mit und gut ist. Der Teer bleibt drann!


----------



## sprogoe (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Inni schrieb:


> Ist das was mit dem man ins Räuchern starten kann?
> 
> Hallo Mario,
> ich denke schon, daß der Ofen sich eignet, kenne ihn  persöhnlich aber nicht. Da er ja schon lange in unveränderter Form  gebaut und verkauft wird, sollte er ja gut funktionieren.
> ...


----------



## Nordan (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo!

Hab mir dank der positiven Berichte hier mal den von Behr bestellt! Bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Ergebnisse! =D


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab mir dank der positiven Berichte hier mal den von Behr bestellt! Bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Ergebnisse! =D



Hallo,

da hast Du Dich nicht verkauft, ich habe meinen schon über 15 Jahre und bin voll zufrieden.

Rauch Heil

Lajos


----------



## hans albers (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

hab auch so einige fische im TRO veredelt...

(auch mit legger dorsch !!)

für ein paar mal im jahr völlig ausreichend,
und man ist auch relativ mobil damit.


----------



## Nordan (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast Du Dich nicht verkauft, ich habe meinen schon über 15 Jahre und bin voll zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Ha, glaub das ist das einzige brauchbare Ding das Behr unter seinem Namen trägt ;D

War super einfach! Fisch schmeckt supi.
Nur etwas zu rauchig und trocken, aber da ist ja bei mir optimierungsbedarf 

Normal, dass der Ofen nach dem ersten mal schon schwarz "beschlagen" ist? Oder liegt das am Spiritus?


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Nordan,

freut mich, daß es gleich geklappt hat.
das mit dem schwarz "beschlagen" ist normal. Ich mache ihn immer, so gut es geht, mit ako-pads sauber.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Nordan (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo!

Noch eine Frage: wie schätzt ihr denn die Haltbarkeit vom Räuchergut ein?

Unterscheidet sich hier ein TRO von einem richtigem RO?


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Normal, dass der Ofen nach dem ersten mal schon schwarz "beschlagen" ist? Oder liegt das am Spiritus?



Meinst du auf der Unterseite?
Eine Flamme erzeugt nun mal Ruß. Je nach Brennstoff mehr oder weniger. Bei Spiritus deutlich mehr als bei Gas. Bei meinem Gasbrenner so gut wie kein Ruß.  Deshalb habe ich einen Gasbrenner zum "heizen". Siehe hier im Trööt ein paar Seiten vorher.....


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Noch eine Frage: wie schätzt ihr denn die Haltbarkeit vom Räuchergut ein?
> 
> Unterscheidet sich hier ein TRO von einem richtigem RO?



Hallo Nordan,

die (Forellen) halten sich gekühlt auf jeden Fall eine Woche.
Allerdings merkt man, so ab dem vierten Tag, daß sie mehr und mehr trockener werden.
Am besten schmecken sie in den ersten drei Tagen, danach sind sie auch noch gut, aber eben nicht mehr so wie in den ersten drei Tagen.
Noch eins, vor dem Verzehr auf Zimmertemperatur bringen; mit kalten Räuchersachen ist es wie mit kaltem Käse, es fehlt die Geschmacksentfaltung.
Meines Erachtens gibt es hinsichtlich der Haltbarkeit und auch des Geschmacks keinen Unterschied zwischen einem "richtigen Räucherofen" und einem TRO, denn das entscheidende an der ganzen Sache liegt in der Vorbereitung des Räuchergutes (Sud, Salzlake etc.). Das Räuchermaterial (Späne/Mehl) spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle, zumindest beim Heißräuchern.

Rauch Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordan (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Meinst du auf der Unterseite?
> Eine Flamme erzeugt nun mal Ruß. Je nach Brennstoff mehr oder weniger. Bei Spiritus deutlich mehr als bei Gas. Bei meinem Gasbrenner so gut wie kein Ruß.  Deshalb habe ich einen Gasbrenner zum "heizen". Siehe hier im Trööt ein paar Seiten vorher.....



Nein, ich meine innen!
Ich habe mal den Deckel nebendran gelegt, da dieser noch die Originalfärbung hat. In wirklichkeit ist das innere aber noch einen ticken dunkler, als es hier den Anschein hat.
Liegts eventuell dran, dass mir etwas Saft auf den Boden getropft ist? Die Alufolie hatte wohl ein Loch.


@Lajos1

Vielen dank für die Auskunft#h


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Nordan,

das ist normal, trotz Auslegen mit Alufolie läßt sich eine Verschmutzung nie ganz vermeiden. Ein Teil der Verfärbung kann auch auf Anlass-Anlauffarben durch die Hitze zurückzuführen sein. Ich glaube, ich kann auf dem Foto ein leichtes Schillern erkennen. Aber das könnte ein Metallfachmann genauer beantworten.
Auf jeden Fall kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.

Rauch Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordan (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Nordan,
> 
> das ist normal, trotz Auslegen mit Alufolie läßt sich eine Verschmutzung nie ganz vermeiden. Ein Teil der Verfärbung kann auch auf Anlass-Anlauffarben durch die Hitze zurückzuführen sein. Ich glaube, ich kann auf dem Foto ein leichtes Schillern erkennen. Aber das könnte ein Metallfachmann genauer beantworten.
> Auf jeden Fall kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.
> ...



Ja, es ist tatsächlich ein wenig schillern zu sehen, was darauf hindeutet. Ich in beruhigt und werde in wenigen Stunden den nächsten Räucherversuch starten!

Habt ihr schonmal Gemüse da reingehauen?
Könnt mir vorstellen dass etwa ne ganze Zwiebel oder Karotte durchaus interessant sein könnte.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Nö selbst nicht, aber hier im Board gibt es reichlich Leute die alles mögliche mit dem Rauch quälen.
Käse 
Eier 
Fleisch
etc. 

einfach mal hier Suchen ...


----------



## Ndber (12. November 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo zusammen!
Hab mir, da ich noch einen schönen Aal im Gefrierschrank hab, auch so nen TRO besorgt. Heute mal das erste mal ausprobiert!
Aber nicht mit dem Aal(hab mich nicht getraut#d), sondern hab mir fürn ersten Versuch zwei TK Forellen vom Supermarkt geholt.
Gestern abend die Fische eingelegt in 1,5L Wasser mit ca 80g Salz und ein paar Trockengewürzen. Was so da war!
Heut früh dann zum trocknen auf den Balkon.

Am Abend dann gings los. Den Ofen aufgestellt, die Kocher mit so ner Brennpaste gefüllt, ein wenig Buchenmehl in den Ofen und los gings.
Nach 20min kamen 2 goldgelbe Forellen zum Vorschein#6
Ich war begeistert, hätte nie gedacht dass das gleich auf anhieb so gut klappt.
Mein Sohn und ich haben dann sie uns dann gleich schmecken lassen. Ein Gedicht:vik::vik:

Hatte null Plan wie ich das alles handhaben soll und hab mit eigentlich alle Infos in diesem Thread hier erlesen. 
Klasse wie ihr eure Erfahrungen mit anderen teilt.:m:m


----------



## Tommes63 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Sorry, hab nicht den ganzen Trööt durchgelesen. Gibts einen Unterschied in der Brenndauer Brennpaste und Brennspiritus?

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich mal 2-3 Versuche mir was zu Räuchern (mit Spiritus), aber nach 10-15 min. waren die beiden behälter leer, auch mit kleinster Flamme. Die Hornhechte waren zwar genießbar, aber so richtig gut nun auch wieder nicht. Ich hätte sie gern noch länger geräuchert. Die kleinen Behälter hatte ich auch mal bis oben voll, nicht nur bis über die Watte.

Davon abgesehen mein TRO ist ohne Thermometer, lohnt sich sowas nach zu kaufen, oder kriegt man das mit Erfahrung auch ohne hin?


----------



## Tommes63 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Heute hab ichs mir vor genommen, bin bei Seite 10. Ist eigentlich alles geklärt.:q
Nicht meckern, manchmal bin ich halt faul.|rotwerden


----------



## Lajos1 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Hallo Tommes63,

wenn ich meine beiden Behälter mit Spiritus ganz vollmache und mit größter Flamme (was anderes mache ich nie) brennen lasse, so brennen sie etwa 15 Minuten und da sind Forellen mit so um die 40 cm Länge fertig. "Nachlegen", also nochmal die Brenner etwas auftanken, ist erst bei Forellen so um die 45 cm (1 Kilo-Klasse) nötig.
Allerdings kenne ich mich nicht mit Hornhechten aus.

Rauch Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kauli11 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Sorry, hab nicht den ganzen Trööt durchgelesen. Gibts einen Unterschied in der Brenndauer Brennpaste und Brennspiritus?
> 
> Im letzten Jahr hatte ich mal 2-3 Versuche mir was zu Räuchern (mit Spiritus), aber nach 10-15 min. waren die beiden behälter leer, auch mit kleinster Flamme. Die Hornhechte waren zwar genießbar, aber so richtig gut nun auch wieder nicht. Ich hätte sie gern noch länger geräuchert. Die kleinen Behälter hatte ich auch mal bis oben voll, nicht nur bis über die Watte.
> 
> Davon abgesehen mein TRO ist ohne Thermometer, lohnt sich sowas nach zu kaufen, oder kriegt man das mit Erfahrung auch ohne hin?



Befülle die Brenner bis kurz über die Watte mit Spiritus.
Stelle sie auf grösste Flamme, dann ist jeder Hornhecht nach ausbrennen der Brenner gar.

Vielleicht Windschutz benutzen?

Ich selber hatte noch nie Probleme einen Horhecht im TRO zu garen.

#h


----------



## Tommes63 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Danke erst mal, Windschutz hab ich genug.

Im Laden sagte man mir, Fisch etwa 20 min. räuchern, nur meine Brenner waren immer nach 10-15min. aus, daher meine Frage.

Was ich hier noch gelesen habe, Übung macht den Meister. Also räuchern, räuchern, räuchern und dann wird das schon klappen#6


----------



## DerBreuberger (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Mein erstes Mal - Räuchern mit dem Tischräucherofen


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Das dürfte der dümmste anzunehmende Username sein XD


----------



## aal60 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Jedenfalls ist der Tröt mal wieder erwacht .... |wavey:

Gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede bei den verschiedenen Herrstellern?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*



aal60 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist der Tröt mal wieder erwacht .... |wavey:
> 
> Gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede bei den verschiedenen Herrstellern?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

konnte ich nicht feststellen, hatte in rund fünfzig Jahren bis jetzt drei. Den ABU-Röken, das war, glaube ich der erste TRO überhaupt. Etwas klein, dafür passte der aber auch in den Rucksack, dann den von DAM, irgendwann so um 1980 gekauft und seit ca. 20 Jahren den von Behr. Die taugten alle was.
Die Roste vom Behr machens nicht mehr lange, habe mir schon einen neuen zugelegt, der wir halten, bis ich den Löffel abgebe.#h

Rauch Heil

Lajos


----------



## BennyO (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Still geworden ist es hier.
Räuchern noch viele mit dem TRO? Ich werde morgen Schollen räuchern und am Samstag noch mal. Das ist das erste mal, dass ich in dem TRO Schollen räuchern. Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## stp69 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Frage: Tischräucherofen, taugt sowas?*

Moin, 

reanimation des Beitrages 

Frage... kann ich die normalen TRÖ die für Brennpaste/Spiritus geeignet sind, auch auf einen E-Grill stellen? 

Mein E-Grill hat 2KW lässt sich einstellen und hat in etwa die Größe der Handelsüblichen TRÖ.

Hat das schon mal jemand probiert?

Alternativ, wenn ich unterwegs bin, habe ich diesen Preiswerten Gasgrill von Penny seit 2 Jahren im Auto, der tut es tatsächlich noch, im Unterschied zum E-Grill und den Spiritus-Brennern kommt die Hitze dann aber eher konzentriert und nicht verteilt.

Auch hier die Frage... schon mal probiert?

Gruß
Stephan.

P.S wie lange müßen Grundeln in der Salzlake liegen #c


----------



## Thommy1971 (1. Februar 2019)

Moin Moin,

schade das dieses Thema hier nicht weiter diskutiert wird. Ich habe mir auch so ein Teil gekauft und werde einiges damit testen. Die mitgelieferten Brenner werde ich wohl nicht benutzen. Dazu aber mehr wenn ich den Tischräucherofen ausprobiere, der Brennstoff wird wohl Spiritus bleiben. Allerdings will ich einen 2 flammigen Spirituskocher verwenden, damit habe ich die Möglichkeit länger zu befeuern und ich denke die Flammen lassen sich besser regulieren. Versuch macht klug 

LG


----------



## magut (2. Februar 2019)

also ich nehm seit Jahren die Original Brenner und funzt gut. Mit Brennpaste besser zu regulieren als mit Spiritus, aber da ich den für lau bekomm nehm ich das in Kauf.
E-Griller klingt interessant--gibt es da schon Erfahrungen? Hab auch so ein Teil rumstehn, dass ich nie nutze.. das wäre eine Verwendung dafür 
LG
Mario


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Februar 2019)

E-Griller ist auch interessant, ich habe noch einen Gaskocher mit einer Flamme, das Teil werde ich auch ausprobieren. Ich bin auf die Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## sprogoe (2. Februar 2019)

Paß aber mal schön auf mit dem Gaskocher, Edelstahl, wenn es stark erhitzt wird, verfärbt sich zunächst, um sich dann zu verziehen und ein einmal verzogener Edelstahl läßt sich nicht mehr richten.


----------



## Meefo 46 (2. Februar 2019)

Moin .
Die bei meinem vorhandenen Spiritusbehälter lassen sich durch die in dem Deckel befindlichen löcher auch regulieren nur ist dies keine Feinregulierung.
Benutze ihn aber sehr gerne bei Urlauben oder Angelausflügen und war mit den Ergebnissen immer zufrieden.


----------



## magut (2. Februar 2019)

das ist bei meinem Brennern genau so -- mit Brennpaste gut zu regukieren, mit Spiritus gibts nur 2 Möglichkeiten -- Vollgas oder aus


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Februar 2019)

Ohne jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen zu haben:

Könnte es schmackhafte Ergebnisse zeitigen, wenn ich mal einen Satzkarpfen der Länge nach halbiere, in Lake einlege und die Hälften in den TRO packe?

Oder wäre es besser, den Satzer kotelettmäßig "vertikal" zu zerstückeln? Oder einfach nur normale Filets schneiden und diese im TRO räuchern?

Mir mit am wichtigsten: Wie verhält sich das dann in puncto Mooselgeschmack-Unterdrückung? Erledigt das die Kombi aus Lake und TRO zuverlässig genug?

--> ich habe keine Möglichkeit, den Satzer nach dem Fang lebendig "sauberzuhältern". Muss ihn daher gekillt (und potenziell mooselig) mit nach Hause nehmen.

Will aber andererseits auch nix abschlagen, das evtl. von vorn herein undeliziös wäre

--> ansonsten ist Karpfen aus besagten Potenziell-Moosel-Gründen nicht so mein Fall, aber das TRO-Räuchern eines Küchenformat-Satzers würde ich trotzdem gern mal testen (falls Anti-Moosel da funzend).


----------



## sprogoe (2. Februar 2019)

Ich habe festgestellt, daß ein modrig schmeckender Fisch auch nach dem Einlegen in Lake und anschließendem Räuchern seinen Modergeschmack nicht verliert.
so hatte ich beim Vereinsangeln einige Großforellen verarbeitet und hatte diesen Beigeschmack bemerkt. Habe dann einen Brotaufstrich aus Frischkäse, Zwiebel, Salz, Pfeffer und den Filets der Räucherforellen gemacht, alles püriert und auch der hatte diesen Beigeschmack. Versuch es doch einfach mal, ich würde für den TRO den Karpfen in dicke Kotelettstücke schneiden. Ein einwandfreier Karpfen ist geräuchert sehr lecker.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Februar 2019)

Alles klar, herzlichen Dank! Dann versuche ich es bei Gelegenheit mit der Kotelett-Methode bei einem Test-Satzer und hoffe auf ein nicht-moosiges TRO-Ergebnis.

Mal gucken, evtl. besorge ich mir vorher noch spezielle Karpfen-Räucherlake, so etwas hier:

https://www.raeucherfuchs24.de/Raeucherlauge-Karpfen-Spezial

Habe halt bislang nur den klassischen Forellenmix am Start.

Vielleicht hilft ja die Karpfen-Spezial-Ausrichtung der Mischung dann gezielt gegen das potenzielle Moosel-Problem.


----------



## sprogoe (2. Februar 2019)

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und hoffentlich ein leckeres Ergebnis.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Februar 2019)

THX


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2019)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Alles klar, herzlichen Dank! Dann versuche ich es bei Gelegenheit mit der Kotelett-Methode bei einem Test-Satzer und hoffe auf ein nicht-moosiges TRO-Ergebnis.
> 
> Mal gucken, evtl. besorge ich mir vorher noch spezielle Karpfen-Räucherlake, so etwas hier:
> 
> ...


Der Thomas F. Schrieb mal Vvon der Großkarpfenverwertung. Ohne Haut und unterhautfett moselt nix und solange das Wasser nicht warm genug für blaualgen ist such nicht (orientiere dich an der Fränkischen karpfensaison)


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Februar 2019)

Auch Dir THX  Das ist eine gute Idee, dann gehäutete vs. nicht gehäutete Satzer-Koteletts testweise im TRO gegeneinander antreten zu lassen. Mal gucken, ob da dann ein Unterschied zu bemerken ist.

Werde also einen Teil der Ladung vor dem Einlegen abziehen.

Genau, das ist für den frühesten Frühling in der Raubfisch-Schonzeit angedacht - oder schon jetzt mal, sofern das Eis sich evtl. verziehen sollte.

Vielleicht gibt's bei der Action per Satzer-Waggler-Float dann je nach Fang ja auch noch ein paar größere Rotaugen und/oder Küchen-Brassen mit dazu.

Könnte theoretisch cool kommen, so ne "gemischte Winter-Friedfischplatte" ausm TRO. Sofern halt nix moosmuffelt.

Nur Schleien kommen nicht mit rein, davon haben wir inzwischen zu wenig. Sollen nicht noch weniger werden. Insofern esse ich die zumindest vorübergehend auf freiwilliger Basis nicht mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Februar 2019)

Wenn du uns über deine Räucherergebnisse auf dem Laufenden hälst könnte ich sehr in Freude geraten!


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Februar 2019)

Das mache ich gern - aber halt zuerst mal was fangen  Gerade ist leider noch alles komplett zugefroren. Aber jetzt steht zumindest schon mal ein sinnvoll deuchender Plan:

1. Karpfen-Lake besorgen und was Einlegbares bei Noch-Kaltwasser erwischen
2. Satzer in Koteletts schneiden
3. Einen Teil der Koteletts zwecks Vergleich häuten
4. Einlegen und ab in den TRO - *nachträgl. Merkzettel: Gehäutetes ggf. in Anti-Riesel-Käfig*
5. Hoffentlich nagbares und reproduzierbares Ergebnis

Bin schon sehr gespannt, was da dann rauskommt.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Februar 2019)

Nur mal meine Meinung,
einen Fisch zum räuchern habe ich noch nie gehäutet, ich hätte da Bedenken, daß das Fleisch zerfällt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Februar 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis, ich eigentlich auch - aber wenn's evtl. dem Geschmack dient...

Wenn's sein muss, packe ich die gehäuteten Stücke einfach in/auf irgendeiner ausreichend feinmaschigen, aber rundum rauchdurchlässigen Anti-Zerfall-Einrichtung (Fischgrill-Drahtkäfig, lebensmittel- und hitzegeeignetes Feiner-Metallgitter o. Ä.) auf den TRO-Rost.

Hauptsache, das Flesh regnet dann bei Erreichen des Garseins nicht einfach von selbst bzw. frei durchs Eigengewicht "rost-geteilt" nach unten weg - Hitze-Skelettierung gilt es natürlich möglichst zu vermeiden.

Aufm Teller nach dem Entkäfigen gibt's dann halt ggf. "Auto-Pulled Carp". Potenzielle Fuzzel-Optik wäre mir ganz egal - Hauptsache, der Geschmack passt.

Scheint durchaus ein Feld für Experimente zu sein  Aber genau das macht ja dann auch schon Spaß


----------



## sprogoe (3. Februar 2019)

Na ja, probier mal, ich denke aber, daß ein modrig schmeckender Fisch auch durch Enthäuten nicht besser schmeckt, der Muff ist doch auch im Fleisch.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Februar 2019)

Der finkbeiner ist Koch insofern traue ich ihm da durchaus Kompetenz zu


----------



## rutilus69 (31. August 2019)

So, heute früh das erste mal im TRO zwei Forellen fürs Frühstück veredelt.
Dank der vielen tollen Tipps hier hat alles geklappt und es war sehr lecker


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2019)

rutilus69 schrieb:


> So, heute früh das erste mal im TRO zwei Forellen fürs Frühstück veredelt.
> Dank der vielen tollen Tipps hier hat alles geklappt und es war sehr lecker
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329220



Hallo,

Glückwunsch zum guten Gelingen. Die sehen ja wirklich gut aus.

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. September 2019)

Ich habe Karpfenfilet geräuchert und mal gleich mit Gas geheizt. Ging super, nur etwas zu warm geworden zu Anfang, was dem Ergebnis nur optisch etwas geschadet hat. Eine Stunde waren sie im Rauch, 10min bei 100 grad danach auf 80 grad. Sehr sehr lecker


----------

